# Massey Ferguson 1734e



## Jason82 (Jan 25, 2016)

Does anyone own a Massey Ferguson 1734e tractor. I'm thinking about buying one? I just want to know if they are worth the money and if it is a reliable tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Jason82, welcome to the forum. Check this link out, it's a good read.

http://www.tractor.com/manufacturers/massey-ferguson/2014-massey-ferguson-1734e-hst-review-1640.html

If you want to know if it's really worth the money, I guess you need to decide what you want to use it for. There are so many variables when purchasing a tractor. Do you want an HST or a standard transmission.... depends on what you are doing with it. Finicky stuff like loading up and moving palletized material around, or stacking round bales in tight quarters, Plowing snow around your buildings etc. you might prefer the HST. You also need to get on one and see if it's comfortable for you in regards to seating, visibility and ease of operating the controls. If you will be doing a lot of FEL work, the joystick should be comfortable to use. Check out tractorhouse and see what the going prices might be looking like.
Have a look around and keep us posted.


----------



## Superglide (Dec 31, 2018)

Jason82 said:


> Does anyone own a Massey Ferguson 1734e tractor. I'm thinking about buying one? I just want to know if they are worth the money and if it is a reliable tractor.


I bought one in August 2018. Solid machine. No complaints. 40 hours on it now


----------

